# Timberframe Saw and Blades



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.falbergsawz.com/
also has a video on YouTube:




:thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blade Guides? What blade guides.*

This Corbel King band saw in the video above is set up with a wide kerf blade and barely uses the side blade guides, just proper tension on the blade to keep it running true. Carter also has a new blade guide system which allows sharp turns without side guides. http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=482&cat_id=14
FYI :thumbsup: bill


----------

